# Have you ever not gone shooting becuause you didn't want to clean your gun?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So have you ever not gone shooting becuause you didn't want to clean your gun?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, but I never take more than 2 guns because I don't wanna clean more than 2


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I don't clean my guns after every trip... so, no.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

no...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That thought has never entered my head. :smt082


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

I have before when I used to have my cap & ball revolver. I hated cleaning that thing. Blackpowder is so dirty.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have a buddy that has an AR and he is always wishy washy when I ask him if he wants to go shooting. He replys "This damn thing just takes so long to clean!" :smt082 

I have to admit that I have passed on a trip to the range once. I had gone the day before and shot all of my guns. Hundreds of rounds and had to clean them all that night. Then the next day a friend of mine was going and asked if I would like to come a long. To tell ya the truth I said no because I didn't wanna clean the gun. lol The only guns that I will shoot and not clean are my AK, shotgun and sometimes Beretta. I always clean my HK and 1911 after shooting.
:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I never pass up a chance to shoot. I have all week to clean my guns and reload if I need to, but only a day or two off work when I can go out and shoot.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Heck No, I'll admit to some putting of the cleaning chores sometimes.....


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I rarely clean my guns. I haven't cleaned my MkIII in over 2500 rounds, my XD45 in about 2000 rounds, my XD40 in about 3000 rounds or my tracker in about 60 rounds (newest of the group). Still no FT* and I don't carry them, so i'm not too worried.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've missed shooting because of surgery, illness, visiting daughter & grandson, gun shows.

My wife gives me a note afterwards so its an excused absence.

Bob Wright

P.S. Even if time is limited, its O.K. to wait a day or two before cleaning.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Dang it. You guys just reminded me I have to go clean my AR after shootin' it Sunday. I HATE cleaning that thing but I LOVE shootin' it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've seen posts from people who say they never put a pistol back into home defense or concealed carry mode immediately after cleaning. They first shoot a couple of magazines through it before fully trusting their lives on it. They say they'd hate to hear a click instead of a bang due to some bonehead reassembly move. Very unlikely but not impossible. I subscribe to that thinking.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I clean my Glocks twice a year, whether they need it or not. I normally (when not deployed) shoot 2-3 times a month, several hundred rounds a session.

I answered "no."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Something to think about.......


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> They say they'd hate to hear a click instead of a bang due to some bonehead reassembly move. Very unlikely but not impossible..


Even when I clean my single actions, just removing and replacing the cylinder, I check the action after cleaning, making sure the firing pin protrudes through the firing pin bushing.

I used to check my Gold Cup by placing a No. 2 Eagle pencil, eraser end toward the firing pin, in the barrel and with slide in battery and pointing muzzle up, dry firing. If the firing pin was in position to strike a primer, the pencil was shot upward out of the muzzle. Also cocked the pistol and tried to fire with safties engaged.

Bob Wright


----------



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

Not when it comes to my pistol. But I have an AR-15 and man I hate to clean it. It takes *FOREVER*. Seems like those cleaning patches never stay white.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I did it once. But the only reason I did that was because I had the option to shoot during my lunch break, all I had was my carry gun, and I was so tired I didn't feel like having to clean it for work when I got home that night at 9:00 pm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

No. It doesn't take long to clean a firearm. You can use a product that an all in one (cleans,lubs,protects) to shorten the cleaning time.


----------

